# خطوات وقوانين حساب المضلع المغلق (الترافيرس Traverse)خطوة بخطوة م علي بن عفيف



## م علي بن عفيف (12 ديسمبر 2008)

المضلع المغلق (الترافيرس Traverse)

*عندما نريد حساب إحداثيات مضلع مغلق لابد من توفر إحداثي نقطة وانحراف الضلع لها

والآن سوف أقدم شرح مبسط وميسرو بالتفصيل قدر الإمكان عن قوانين وتصحيحات حساب المضلع المغلق.

المضلع التالي هو مضلع مغلق مكون من أربع أضلاع وأربع زوايا, والمعلوم في هذا المضلع*.


* انحراف الضلع **AB ** = ** ْ**90 
**وإحداثي النقطة **A** هو س = 1000, ص = 1000*



*كما هوا موضح بالشكل*







​


----------



## م علي بن عفيف (12 ديسمبر 2008)

*المطلوب هو حساب إحداثيات باقي نقاط المضلع **D , C , B *

*بعد النزول للطبيعة أخذنا القياسات التالية مع العلم أن قياس الزوايا*
*الداخلية** تم مع عقارب الساعة*


----------



## م علي بن عفيف (12 ديسمبر 2008)

*تصحيح الزوايا*

*1-**تصحيح الزوايا*


----------



## م علي بن عفيف (12 ديسمبر 2008)




----------



## م علي بن عفيف (12 ديسمبر 2008)

*حساب الانحرافات*


----------



## م علي بن عفيف (12 ديسمبر 2008)

*حساب المركبات وتصحيحها*


----------



## م علي بن عفيف (12 ديسمبر 2008)

*تابع حساب المركبات وتصحيحها*


----------



## م علي بن عفيف (12 ديسمبر 2008)

*حساب الاحداثيات*








​ 
*

هنا ننتهى من هذا الدرس
ارجوا المعذرة على التاخير والتقصير

وارجوا الدعاء لوالدي بالشفاء و لوالدتي بالرحمة 
ولجميع المسلمين والمسلمات *​


----------



## garary (12 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك والشفاء باذن الله لوالدك وبالرحمة لوالدتك


----------



## احمد برقاوي (12 ديسمبر 2008)

*مشكور*

شكرا لك على هذا الموضوع القيم وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## عبدو99 (12 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا على هذه المعلومات


----------



## أبوالمعتز (12 ديسمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك وشفاك ورحم والديك


----------



## اسلام مصطفى محمد (12 ديسمبر 2008)

الف شكر واللهم ارحم والدتك واشفى والدك


----------



## houssein_zenhom (13 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكور يت اخي العزير ولاكن هل من الممكن ان يكون هذا الكلام علي ملف واحد او مضغوط في المرفقات لك 
وعلي العموم مشكور اخي علي المجهود الجميل


----------



## eng ali m k (13 ديسمبر 2008)

يعطيك العافيه أخوي على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## عبدالعزيزمنصور (13 ديسمبر 2008)

اللة ينور عليك وزادك من علمةوشفى والدك ومرضى المسلمين


----------



## dodoo (13 ديسمبر 2008)

ربنا ينورنا بنور الاسلام


----------



## rwmam (14 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكووووووووووووووور والله يعافي والدك ويعطيه الصحه والسلامه ويرحم والدتك ويجعلها من اهل الجنه


----------



## يعقوب العطاونه (14 ديسمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا


----------



## رياض رمضان (14 ديسمبر 2008)

..بوركت اخي العزيز ورحم الله والدتك ووالدي وامة محمد وشفا والدك وجعله في ميزان حسناتك...
اخي الحبيب .....مع وجود اجهزة التوتال ستيشن وبرنامج الاوتوكاد هل بقي مكان لمثل حساباتك القديمة-عفوا-؟؟
ومن منا يقوم بعمل حسابات كتلك خاصة اذا كان المضلع من 30 او 40ضلع؟؟؟او ترفرس مفتوح من 30ضلع؟؟؟


----------



## م علي بن عفيف (14 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا لجميع الاخوة على المرور الكريم 

الى المهندس رياض رمضان شكرا على مرورك وتعقيبك وانتقادك.

قولك :*مع وجود اجهزة التوتال ستيشن وبرنامج الاوتوكاد هل بقي مكان لمثل حساباتك القديمة-عفوا-؟؟

اولا ليس للحسابات السابقة اي قيمة مع وجود اجهزة التوتل والاوتوكاد, , ولكن هل ننسى القوانين السابقة؟ هل نهجرها؟ هل نتركها؟ .... اعتقد لا

ثانيا: انا وانت وكثير من المهندسين اكيد مرت علينا هذه القوانين, ولكن كم من شخص يدرسها ويرغب في الاستفادة, وكم من شخص يرغب في تذكرها وكم من شخص من خارج مجال المساحة يرغب في معرفتها.

اخي العزيز اي موضوع يُكتب في المنتدى فتجد من هو مستفيد من هذا الموضوع, ومن هو لايستفيد من الموضوع ومن هوا يعلم اكثر من ما كُتب في الموضع اعتقد انك تتفق معي.

 أخوك علي بن عفيف
*


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (15 ديسمبر 2008)

روعة بجد ياهندسة................


----------



## مصعب الممصعب (16 ديسمبر 2008)

سؤال هل الشمال الذى نستخدمه فى القياس هو الشمال المغنطيسى ام الجغرافى وكيف نستطيع ان نحول وما اثر التغيير على القياس وكيف نصححه
من المعلومات شبه المنسيه بالنسبه لى


----------



## topographer (16 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا لكن لماذا لم تستعمل طريقة dep , lat في الكوريكشن 
لان بالعراق يدرس هكذا 
وهناك 2 طريقة هي طريقة 
الترانزيت و الكومباس


----------



## topographer (16 ديسمبر 2008)

الخ مصعب الانحراف هنا مغناطيسي 
يتم قياسه بالبوصلة 
لكن هناك جداول تعطيك 
الفرق بين الشمال الجغرافي والمغناطيسي 
على مدار السنة ويكون على شكل زاوية


----------



## hasanali (26 فبراير 2009)

ياريت طريقة تصحيح الترافرس عند العمل على جهاز التوتال ستيشن عندما يكون لدي نقطتين ثابتين


----------



## AMR GODA (27 فبراير 2009)

جزاك الله خير 
مجهود رائع


----------



## احمد حسن سيد (27 فبراير 2009)

الف شكر ليك يا اخى وبارك الله فيك


----------



## احمد حسن سيد (27 فبراير 2009)

الله يشفى والدنك ويرحمها برحمته ويكرمك ويجعلك زخرا للمسلمين ان شاء الله اخوك احمد حسن


----------



## abdolkadr (27 فبراير 2009)

عمل جميل شكرا لك ........


----------



## محمدالشبروي (28 فبراير 2009)

شكرا علي مجهودك وعلي المعلومات الرائعه


----------



## gmd dawoud (28 فبراير 2009)

جزاك الله خيراعلي هذه المعلومات القيمه ومن يريد المزيد الرجوع إلي كتاب د/علي شكري (المساحه التاكيومتريه ونظريه الاخطاء)


----------



## م علي بن عفيف (11 مارس 2009)

إبراهيم أسامة
مصعب الممصعب
topographer
hasanali
AMR GODA
احمد حسن سيد
abdolkadr

اشكركم اخواني على مروركم الجميييل


----------



## م علي بن عفيف (11 مارس 2009)

محمدالشبروي
gmd dawoud

شكرا على مروركم الجميل اخواني


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (13 مارس 2009)

كم انت رائع اخي المهندس علي 
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد شبانه (13 مارس 2009)

الف شكرا يا بشمهندس .... ربنا يرحمك والدتك ويشفى والدك ويشفى كل مريض ويجزيك خير الجزاء


----------



## الهندسي 80 (14 مارس 2009)

اللهم بارك فيه ،وأشفي والده ،وأرحم أمه .....آمين


----------



## م علي بن عفيف (14 مارس 2009)

دفع الله حمدان هجو 
محمد شبانه 

الهندسي 80


شكرا على مروركم الكريم​


----------



## كفيار (14 مارس 2009)

بارك الله فيك يامهندس علي على هلموضوع الجميل ونحنا في انتضار المزيد
بس ياريت تساعدني في شغلة ابي اشتري جهاز جي بي اس ومش عارف ومحتار جداجدا وياريت تساعدني باسرع وقت تكفى حبيبي
الله يرحم والدتك ويشفيلك والدك ويخليلك ذريتك يارب العالمين:19:


----------



## محمد الفجال (20 مارس 2009)

*بارك الله فيك وشفاك ورحم والديك*​


----------



## ahmadj5 (20 مارس 2009)

*كر*

ياريت مضلع مفتوح لو سمحت بمثال رقمي 


و مشكوووور


----------



## garary (21 مارس 2009)

ياريت مضلع مفتوح لو سمحت بمثال رقمي


و مشكوووور


----------



## المساعد 1 (22 مارس 2009)

*شكرا لك على هذا الموضوع القيم وجزاك الله كل خير*​


----------



## م علي بن عفيف (22 مارس 2009)

المساعد 1

حياك الله اخوي وشكرا على مرورك


----------



## رؤوف حامد (26 مايو 2009)

مشكور وان شاء الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## علي سليم متولي (26 مايو 2009)

الف شكر علي هذا المجهود


----------



## مهندس/ على درويش (27 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## hassanaki (27 مايو 2009)

thank you toooooooooooooooo muchhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## saif2222 (19 يونيو 2009)

مشكور على هذا الموضوع المفيد
ؤجزاك الله خير الجزاء
م.سيف العبادي


----------



## الليبي2008 (19 يونيو 2009)

مشكور جدا اخى وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## odwan (19 يونيو 2009)

بارك الله على هذا الجهد المتميز نفع الله بك ورفع قدرك
وفق الله الجميع لما يحب ويرضى


----------



## نهار حسين (22 يونيو 2009)

شكرا لك على المعلومات نرجومنك المزيد


----------



## ثائر اسماعيل (23 يونيو 2009)

مع جزيل الشكر والامتنان لهذه المشاركة الرائعة والمجهود الجميل 
بارك الله فيك


----------



## م علي بن عفيف (22 يوليو 2009)

اخواني الاعزاء

رؤوف حامد

علي سليم متولي

مهندس/ على درويش

hassanaki

saif2222

الليبي2008

شكرا على مروركم الكريم


----------



## م علي بن عفيف (22 يوليو 2009)

اخواني الاعزاء

odwan

نهار حسين

ثائر اسماعيل

شكرا على مروركم الكريم


----------



## ورد النيل (22 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير.....


----------



## بسيم85 (22 يوليو 2009)

بدايةً أتمنى الشفاء العاجل لوالدك وطول البقاء للوالدة....
عندي سؤال أرجو الإجابة عليه وهو خارج موضوع المساحة :
الجداول التي أدرجتها وكذلك الرسومات هل عملتها على الـ Word أم على برنامج آخر؟
وهل رفعتها كصورة أم ملفات ؟... وشكرا ًلكم


----------



## محمد ابو يزن (23 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم 
اللهم اشفي مرضى المسلمين جميعا و ارحمهم يا ارحم الراحمين 
مشكور اخي الكريم على تعبك و الله يعطيك العافية بالفعل تستحق التحية 
.....


----------



## م علي بن عفيف (24 يوليو 2009)

ورد النيل

بسيم85

محمد ابو يزن

شكرا على المرور الكريم


----------



## م علي بن عفيف (24 يوليو 2009)

بسيم85 قال:


> بدايةً أتمنى الشفاء العاجل لوالدك وطول البقاء للوالدة....
> عندي سؤال أرجو الإجابة عليه وهو خارج موضوع المساحة :
> الجداول التي أدرجتها وكذلك الرسومات هل عملتها على الـ word أم على برنامج آخر؟
> وهل رفعتها كصورة أم ملفات ؟... وشكرا ًلكم




الصور من برنامج الاكسل

وتم رفعها كصور الى الموقع:63:


----------



## mostafammy (24 يوليو 2009)

شكرا وبارك الله فيك والشفاء باذن الله لوالدك وبالرحمة لوالدتك


----------



## بسيم85 (26 يوليو 2009)

مشكور أخي الكريم............


----------



## samah3 (14 أغسطس 2009)

شكرأ ليك وبتمنا لوالدك الشفاء العاجل والله يرحم الوالدتك


----------



## JMJB (9 سبتمبر 2009)

ممكن برنامج لتعديل مضلع مغلق ومفتوح الرجاء الارسال على الايميل وشكرا


----------



## وليد الزين (9 سبتمبر 2009)

الله يجزآك عنا كل خير على موضوعك القيم وشرحك البسيط السهل الفهم مشكوووووور


----------



## JMJB (11 سبتمبر 2009)

في برنا مج اكسل وشكرا


----------



## sami000 (17 سبتمبر 2009)

اللة يشفي والدك ويرحم والدتك وشكرا علي هذا المجهود


----------



## انس طعمة (9 أكتوبر 2009)

الله يجزيك عنا كل خير ويعطيك من واسع علمو وشكرلألك كتير .


----------



## عاشق السهر (11 أكتوبر 2009)

يعطيك الف عافيه على معلوماتك المفيده وجزاك الله الف خير


----------



## عاشق السهر (12 أكتوبر 2009)

*لك جزيل الشكر وفائق الأحترام*

اشكرك جزيل الشكر على شرحك المفصل بغض النظر عما اذا كان توجد هناك بدائل لحساب هذا الموضوع وبطرق أسهل لكن اقول لك كفيت ووفيت وفائق الشكر وجزيل الأحترام لك


----------



## ahmed elyamany (12 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكور جدا على هذا الموضوع القيم وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## احمد حسن عطية (12 أكتوبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك اخى الكريم وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## فاضل عبد اللطيف ال (12 أكتوبر 2009)

شكراً لكم والف شكر على هذا العمل والجهد الهندسي والتعليمي في آن واحد. ودعائنا لكم ولوالديكم بالشفاء والرحمه.


----------



## yasserahmedelareny (13 أكتوبر 2009)

اعطاك الله العافيه


----------



## السندباد المساحي (14 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكووووووووور ياهندسة وجزاك الله الف خير


----------



## elymama (17 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيراااااااااااااااا


----------



## eezd (27 أبريل 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووور


----------



## memo110 (30 أبريل 2010)

شكراً جزيلاً الشفاء العاجل لوالدك إنشاء الله , والرحمة لوالدتك .


----------



## منصور محمود ج (13 مايو 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## BEBO81 (11 يونيو 2010)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## jomaa.amash (11 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## خشبيل (14 يونيو 2010)

اسال لله ان يشفى مرضى المسلمين ويرحم موتى المسلمين


----------



## احمد غازي السلمان (18 يونيو 2010)

مشكككككككككورييين على المعلومات


----------



## عمر اسلام (19 يونيو 2010)

الموضوع دة جميل
انا عاوز اسئل سؤال 
دلوقتى كل المساحين بتشتغل بالتوتال استشن
يعنى محدش بيشتغل زواية 
بنعمل الترافرس نشوف الخطئ فى المركبات ال xوy
ونوزعه بالتساوى على كل المحطات
طب الطريقة دى ادق 
ولا انى ارفع زواية واضلاع 
واصحح الزوتية لوحدها 
وارجع تانى اصحح المركبات واحسب منها الاحدثيات


----------



## احمدعبدالتواب (19 يونيو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## tamer561 (31 أغسطس 2010)

*بارك الله فيك وشفاك ورحم والديك*​


----------



## عبدالله عبداللطيف (31 أغسطس 2010)

واللعه تشغيل المخ احسن من التوتال اللى لغى دمخنا خالص


----------



## م علي بن عفيف (13 نوفمبر 2010)

أشكر للجميع المشاركة 

والتعليق والاضافة


----------



## هانى صابر محمد (14 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## احمدالهنيدى (4 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله كل الخير


----------



## M.mahmoud ragab (28 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير
مع مزيد من الشرح المفصل


----------



## M.mahmoud ragab (29 ديسمبر 2010)

المعهد العالي للهندسه والتكنولوجيا بدمياط الجديده
شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## M.mahmoud ragab (29 ديسمبر 2010)

_*زي الفل*_


----------



## M.mahmoud ragab (29 ديسمبر 2010)

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم


----------



## M.mahmoud ragab (29 ديسمبر 2010)

ابو العزم النمس
وسعد الغلبان


----------



## M.mahmoud ragab (29 ديسمبر 2010)

:12: الحمد لله 
جزاك الله كل خير 
موضوع جميل:77:


----------



## M.mahmoud ragab (30 ديسمبر 2010)

اكاديميه المستقبل 
المعهد العالي للهندسه والتنكنولوجيا بدمياط الجديدة


----------



## mohamed zakarya (30 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خيروبارك الله فيك والشفاء باذن الله لوالدك وبالرحمة لوالدتك


----------



## حاتم حسنى (31 ديسمبر 2010)

Thank U


----------



## omar shebl (22 يناير 2011)

أسأل الله أن يشفيهم 
وأن يجزاك الجنة


----------



## احمدعبده السعدنى (6 مايو 2011)

اسال الله العلى القدير ان يشفى السيد الوالد ويجعلك ولد صالح وبارا بوالديك


----------



## az1615 (7 مايو 2011)

شكرا على هذا العمل الممتاز وارجوا منك شرح تصحيح الارتفاعات للمضلع المغلق


----------



## ابو ستيف (22 مايو 2011)

مشكور والله يشفي جميع المرضى


----------



## كبل (22 مايو 2011)

*مشكور وبارك الله فيك والشفاء باذن الله لوالدك وبالرحمة لوالدتك*​


----------



## حماده النجم (6 يونيو 2011)

مشكور


----------



## hamada_raia (12 يونيو 2011)

اقدر لك كل هذا المجهود ولكن هناك بعض الاخطاء الحسابية فهل يمكن المراجعه على الحسابات لان هذا الموضوع يهمنى جدا رغم وجود التوتال ستيشن والاوتوكاد وشاكر لك مرة اخرى


----------



## hamada_raia (14 يونيو 2011)

برجاء من اخى الكريم الرد على استفساراتى للاهمية


----------



## محمد-اسمر (24 يونيو 2011)

مرحبا 
انا مساح متخرج من كلية المركز الجغرافي الملكي الاردني للعلوم المساحية/ دبلوم هندسة المساحة 
اي سؤال او استفسار في المساحة من عيوني اذا بقدر عليه لاي واحد بيسأل 
وان شاء الله الكل يستفيد واول واحد انا 
اطلب العلم من المهد الى اللحد


----------



## الجزائري58 (27 يونيو 2011)

*مشكووووووووووووور ياباشا*


----------



## السيد زكريا محمد (4 يوليو 2011)

أسأل الله أن يجزيك خير ويشفي والدك ويرحم والدتك


----------



## kirla_81 (30 يوليو 2011)

hamada_raia قال:


> اقدر لك كل هذا المجهود ولكن هناك بعض الاخطاء الحسابية فهل يمكن المراجعه على الحسابات لان هذا الموضوع يهمنى جدا رغم وجود التوتال ستيشن والاوتوكاد وشاكر لك مرة اخرى


 
اولا شكرا للــ م .على بن عفيف ولكن اوافق الاخ hamada_raia بمراجعة الحسابات خصوصا فى جزء التصحيح للمركبات


----------



## ثابت ابازيد (25 أغسطس 2011)

شكر الله لك وشفى والدك ورحم والدك واثابك الله


----------



## المهندس رحم (27 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا لك اخي الكريم على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## كبل (4 سبتمبر 2011)

مشكورر بارك الله فيك


----------



## abdallahothman (5 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي الكريم علي

ولكن لى ملاحظة على تصحيح الزوايا 
حيث ان الزاوية الاولى نضيف ثانية واحدة
الزاوية الثانية نضيف ثانيتين 
الزاوية الثالثة نضيف ثلاث ثواني 
حتى يتم تعديل الخطأ على جميع الزوايا

وهكذا بحيث تكون عملية تصحيح الزوايا تراكمية على مقدار الخطأ لكل زاوية


----------



## youssryali (16 نوفمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## youssryali (16 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكور على المجهود


----------



## ِأحمدوف (19 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكور أخى


----------



## ahed metwaly (28 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكووووووووووور ي باشمهندس وربنا يوفقك حضرتك ويشفى والدتك وامهات المسلمين​


----------



## شريف الصاوي المساح (3 ديسمبر 2011)

م/ علي الصوره مش بتفتح ياريت بعد إذنك تحملها مره أخري أو تشوف حل ليها علشان نشوف الصوره
شكراً لك


----------



## توفي اس (23 ديسمبر 2011)

*مشكور*

بارك الله فيك


----------



## nabeelm (11 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم 
ممكن تفيدني في معادله لحساب احداثياتsurface ادا عندك احداثيات ال landing point و total depth,وشكرا


----------



## فرج أقليلون (24 يناير 2012)

شكرا وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## فاروق^ (29 يناير 2012)

مشكور اخي الكريم


----------



## مهندس رضا رجب (29 يناير 2012)

بارك الله فيكم وجزاكم عنا خير الجزاء


----------



## حماده النجم (30 يناير 2012)

http://janeen.allahmountada.com/


----------



## abu saber2 (12 فبراير 2012)

شكرا


----------



## اسلام رمضان خلف (13 فبراير 2012)

شكرا يا باشا


----------



## ALI MOAWAD ALI (14 فبراير 2012)

بارك الله لك​


----------



## ياسين احمد محمد (15 فبراير 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## maged dida (28 يوليو 2012)

مجهود عتالي جداااااااااااااااا


----------



## amr976 (30 يوليو 2012)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## حسام عبد الله (31 يوليو 2012)

شكرا لك على هذا الموضوع القيم وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## amr976 (31 يوليو 2012)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## abosima (1 أغسطس 2012)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك والشفاء باذن الله لوالدك وبالرحمة لوالدتك


----------



## m.eid20000 (1 سبتمبر 2012)

شفا الله ولدك ورحم الله والدينا ووالديك وجمعنا بهم فى الفردوس الاعلى فى الجنه اللهم أمين


----------



## m.eid20000 (5 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## abosima (9 سبتمبر 2012)

هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t112578.html#ixzz25zsnxLjY

​مشكور وبارك الله فيك والشفاء باذن الله لوالدك وبالرحمة لوالدتك


----------



## غفور (26 نوفمبر 2012)

ارجو منكم مشكورين شرح مبسط لعمل الترافيرس علما بان هذه اول مرة سوف اقوم بعمل ترافيرس ارجو شرح مبسط وميسر ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## hassan.algabry (26 نوفمبر 2012)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## mmrrrr96 (8 يناير 2013)

مشكور على تعبك ولكن الصوره لم تظهر


----------



## مرجان 2011 (8 يناير 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## مرجان 2011 (8 يناير 2013)

هى فين الصور يا اخى الحبيب


----------



## omeraziz25 (9 يونيو 2013)

ربنا يوفقك ..ولوالديك المغفرة


----------



## almmmou (12 يونيو 2013)

*رد: مشكور*

thank you very much


----------



## amrelmansy (16 يونيو 2013)

جميل


----------



## MAHMOUDE ELKHOLY (22 يونيو 2014)

موضوع قيم جدا


----------



## mahmoudkandil (14 أغسطس 2014)

[h=2]مشكور[/h]


----------



## mhmuad (14 أغسطس 2014)

اتمنى من الاخ علي ان يشرح لنا طريقه انشاء ترافراس من نقطتيتن معلومات وتصحيحه بالتوتل ستشن والاتوكاد ولك جزيل الشكر ارجو الاهتمام للضروره


----------



## وليد الزين (18 أغسطس 2014)

كنت سعيد جدا لمعرفة هذه الخطوات وتطبيقها بشكل نظري اكثر من مرة ولكن للاسف بعد الاطلاع على امثله كثيرة وعلى هذا المثال المطروح بخصوص تصحيح الترافيرس ثبت انه ليس دقيق وللتأكد من كلامي بامكان اي احد منكم التأكد بمعرفة المسافة بين الاحداثيات التي تم ايجادها باخر مرحلة من تصحيح الترافيرس وعلى سبيل المثال هذه قيمة الاحداثيات للنقاط a-b 
a b
e - 1000 e -1079.38
n - 1000 n -1000 
بعد حساب المسافة بين النقطتين كان الناتج هو 79.38 وهذا مختلف عن ماتم ذكره في جدول المسافات بين النقاط المرفوعه حيث كانت المسافة بين النقطتين المذكورتين a-b هي 79.56 وهذا الفرق سيظهر عند اعادة رصد النقاط بأحدثياتها الجديدة وهكذا من العصب اعتمادها بهذا الفارق ...؟
ولذلك وجب التوضيح ومن عنده كلام اخر نرجو منه التوضيح. 
وجزاكم الله عنا كل خير


----------



## علي الدبس (25 أغسطس 2014)

المضلع المغلق (الترافيرس Traverse)

 *عندما نريد حساب إحداثيات مضلع مغلق لابد من توفر إحداثي نقطة وانحراف الضلع لها

والآن سوف أقدم شرح مبسط وميسرو بالتفصيل قدر الإمكان عن قوانين وتصحيحات حساب المضلع المغلق.

المضلع التالي هو مضلع مغلق مكون من أربع أضلاع وأربع زوايا, والمعلوم في هذا المضلع*.


* انحراف الضلع **AB ** = ** ْ**90 
**وإحداثي النقطة **A** هو س = 1000, ص = 1000*

*كما هوا موضح بالشكل
*
*المطلوب هو حساب إحداثيات باقي نقاط المضلع **D , C , B *

*بعد النزول للطبيعة أخذنا القياسات التالية مع العلم أن قياس الزوايا*
*الداخلية** تم مع عقارب الساعة---,وين الشرح مع الشكررررررررررررررررررر
*


----------



## محمد ناجى صادق (2 سبتمبر 2014)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## محمد ناجى صادق (2 سبتمبر 2014)

اين الشرح ولك الشكر


----------



## محمد ناجى صادق (8 سبتمبر 2014)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك والشفاء باذن الله لوالدك وبالرحمة لوالدتك اين الشرح

​


----------

